# Flahlights



## scucmd (May 28, 2006)

Checking to see what flashlights folks are using for patrol and tactical. I personally run with a Gladius and a SF M3 as a back up. Thanks for you help.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the Glocklight attached to my Glock 34

And, I also have a Scorpion light that is very nice. Very bright.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I currently use a Stinger XT HP. Very bright flashlight. It also features a tailcap switch, allowing tactical use of the blinding beam.


----------



## scucmd (May 28, 2006)

I am not a fan of weapons lights. They to often are used for search lights when there is not a lethal threat. I work much better with a fighting light in coordination with my weapon. Of course this doesn't count for long guns.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Yes, everyone has a different opinion on this. I like to have one on my home weapon "just in case." But, I am not a cop, so I don't rely on it on a daily basis.


----------



## Grey Wolf (Jun 3, 2006)

I carry a Stinger XT, tail cap model. Nice light, rechargeable and bright. Used to carry an original stinger, I liked it better, just not a huge fan of the tail cap switch. Also have a rechargeable Mag light available if I need it.

My new dept does not allow weapon mounted lights... but I carried a M3 w. my last and loved it. But different strikes for different folks!

Stay safe

John


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The good ol Surefire 6P for me.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I use a maglight on duty.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I also have a Scorpion and it works great (especially for around $35). I'm not in law enforcement so I just keep it in the nightstand but when I need one it fits nicely in my pocket. I have a Glock light for under my G20 but it's a heck of a light (just as bright as my scorpion) and is very small. I saw them on sale in a Jerry's Sport Center catalog for less than $70 and they will fit most all of the rails on handguns. Pretty good deal.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I used a Stinger when I was in uniform.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I just picked up a Surefire G2. Nice little flashlight.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I keep my Scorpion by the bed, but I also picked up a Brinkman for $19.95 at Wal-Mart - it is nearly the same as the scorpion. Just a tiny, tint bit less bright. I keep it by the kitchen window, and I use it when I have to go around the yard for something at night. That way I can see where the stepping stones are and look out for snakes/spiders/mice. And, I use it when I go up into my attic. It's a great value for the $


----------

